# Frustrations



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

A little frustration
Every time my toss ends with the leader and fly falling into a coiled slinky on the pristine water I think back to this video and want to puke,


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Well I thunk what you need to do possibly is to straighten your leader prior to casting. This can be done by pulling tauntly through your hand creating friction so that the leader straightens out. Please be carefull casuee pulling mono through dry hands can and will burn! This is the way I have been doing it for years!


----------



## BlueDun (Feb 21, 2007)

Even if you do not straighten your leader, you should still be able to get your leader and fly to land in at least a somewhat straight line if you are using the right type of casting stroke. Sounds like you might not be getting power to the right places in either your back cast or forward cast. (I'm not saying you are not putting enough power into the cast, just that you might not have the timing down for the power part of the stroke or you might not be waiting long enough for the rod to load). It is hard to pinpoint the source of the problem without seeing you cast. Try this 3 part series on fly casting:

part 1





part 2





part 3






Also, it is definitely worth the money to pay for a casting class or a private lesson. You would get feedback on your casting (which the videos cannot do), learn how to determine the source of the casting problem, and fix the problem. Doing this sooner rather than later would prevent the bad habits from developing. Bad casting habits are much harder to correct after they've become ingrained.


----------



## Patricio (Feb 2, 2007)

sounds like one of two things, or both.

1: youre not allowing the rod to load properly, forward casting too soon. this would be my guess.

2: youre dropping your rod tip when you are forward casting, pulling the fly line down with it.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> Well I thunk what you need to do possibly is to straighten your leader prior to casting. This can be done by pulling tauntly through your hand creating friction so that the leader straightens out. Please be carefull casuee pulling mono through dry hands can and will burn! This is the way I have been doing it for years!


An old piece of innertube works great for this


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

that 3 part youtube thing is going to be a big help. i just bought a set up off a guy at work. hope the rod matches the reel.


----------



## tunafish (May 4, 2008)

BlueDun said:


> Even if you do not straighten your leader, you should still be able to get your leader and fly to land in at least a somewhat straight line if you are using the right type of casting stroke. Sounds like you might not be getting power to the right places in either your back cast or forward cast. (I'm not saying you are not putting enough power into the cast, just that you might not have the timing down for the power part of the stroke or you might not be waiting long enough for the rod to load). It is hard to pinpoint the source of the problem without seeing you cast. Try this 3 part series on fly casting:
> 
> part 1
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kLfJBTctA4Q
> ...


Yes, I've checked the you tube videos pretty thoroughly. The ones you mentioned were among the best. My weaknesses are impatience and being lazy about practice. On the water today, though, I noticed some improvement. I even had some semi-successful attempts at the "double-spey" casts. That's where your line's trailing downstream and you want to cast upstream, but there's no backcast clearance. They weren't beautiful, but got the job done without losing a fly to the trees!

BTW I'm getting the lessons, or A lesson, anyway!


----------

